# natural IVF



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am not sure if there is a thread for this or not, if so please can you direct me as I can't find it   

Has anyone done natural IVF cycles - with the purpose of freezing the eggs.  It has been suggested to me today at a consultation of doing natural IVF back to back for 4-6 months drug free and freezing the eggs, with the hope that they would go into a surrogate.

I would love to hear of you cycles.

Good Luck ladies


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi.

I only tried it once and unfortunately i had ovulated naturaly between my last scan and the egg collection.
I never tried it again after that but i am sure if you try it back to back for a few months they should be able to collect some eggs.

Very best of luck to you, 

Lyns xxx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi JJ

ive done natural ivf 9 yrs ago and had the best quality embryo ever with ICSI as dh had mild male factor. I have resistant ovaries but ovulate regularly on my own. A scan on CD10 and CD12 and then pregnyl when the follicle is over 17mm, EC 34-35hrrs later, same as with conventional ivf. I also got a dose of Indomethacin to prevent premature release of the follicle the night before EC. I had a BFN but I had undiagnosed immuneproblems at the time   Its a good suggesition if you ovulate fairly regular.  Funnily, the next cycle i took clomid and with EC both 2 eggs collected were non-viable, so no ET. Drugs are no good for my eggs.
Good luck
Danni xxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

JJ - I'm pretty sure that Lulumead has done natural cycle IVF at Create, so you might want to PM her.

Danni - do you know if you can use Indomethacin in natural cycle IUI to prevent "natural" ovulation and allow triggering?  I ask because on my two last cycles I have had my LH surge when my follie was only about 16 mm.  Firstly, I wonder if the egg would do better if the follie could be "encouraged" to grow a bit bigger and secondly my ovulation has so far always clashed with the weekend (when the clinic is closed).  So I'm wondering if I could "turn off" my LH surge (but leave everything else natural) and then trigger with hcG at a convenient time...

B xx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Beth
I believe you can with 50mg Indomethacin 3 times a day , youll find this useful  
check this out
http://www.springerlink.com/content/m8t8776829gwl583/
i hope get the link, really interesting reading
Danni xxxx

/links


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Danni

Thanks for this - really interesting!  I'm amazed that my clinic haven't suggested this to me, as that's twice now that ovulation has clashed with the weekend and they are closed.  

Which clinic were you at for your natural ivf?  Was it Create?

B xx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
It was almost 10yrs ago in South Africa-cost the equivalent of £250(ivf)  or £300 with ICSI. flights were £450 and accomodation -lovely standard- £400, in total (everything) it cost me &1200(food, cabs,frills)
i had relatives and went to see them for 4 days-I stayed 14 days in total, you can stay for a shorter period and leave just after transfer. No meds required except for pregnyl (50p) and indomethacin suppository(negligable)

At Create, i have looked into it and it will cost about £1700+ (not sure) but no flights, taking off work. Dont know if Create prices are still the same? I did look into it last year but decided DE is our best option
Danni xxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, Danni - if it is still about £1700 that is a lot cheaper than I thought (I was expecting about £5000-£6000!).  I might look into it as it would allow me to still use KD's sperm (whereas I don't think he would be prepared to go abroad).  However at my age (42, almost 43) I guess I need to ask myself if there would be any realistic chance of it working?  Decisions, decisions ...   

B xx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Ill be 44 next year  It says on the website its £1850 per natural ivf cycle, there is a 3 cycle package of 4700 or 4900(forgot). 
Do you think youll give it a go? You never know it might work, as long as your cycles are fairly regular
All the best, whatever your decision. 
Danni xxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Danni - I will certainly look into it.  I am hoping to go to the Fertility Show next month and I think Create are exhibiting there so I'll go and talk to them.

By the way, was your FET BFP using your OEs or DEs?

B xx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
I had a donor Fet-it was frosties from my fesh cycle which failed in december.(dh sperm)
i might go to the Fertiltity show-never been to any of their exhibitions, Ill take my 2 dds
when is it?
Danni xxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Danni

The Fertility Show is on Friday 5th and Saturday 6th November at Kensington Olympia. It looks really good but I'm on my own so I am struggling to find someone to look after my LO. How old are your DDs? I thought maybe it would not be appropriate to bring children - plus I think LO might get rather bored and I would not be able to go to any of the seminars as he would not sit still quietly for that long (he's only 2). Anyway, here is the link:

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/

Let me know if you are going and I'll let you know if I am going!

B xx

/links


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi Beth
i dont think its good to take them, they are 4.5 and 6 and they will definitely get bored, and I wont get to listen to anything anyway. my dh works on Saturday and sunday its not a good day so shall stay at home, also no childcare. their godmother is there for emergencies but I dont think its an emergency
Maybe next time.   If you do go, enjoy
Danni


----------

